# "February In Focus"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Advance Booking Required, Button Up For Bigs & Big Savings!

*2018 FEBRUARY SPECIAL
BOOK YOUR TRIP BY JANUARY 31ST*

"_Did you know you can book one of two campuses "exclusively" 
with a party of 12 or take down the entire lodge with a group of 24_"?

*Weekdays - Monday - Thursday*

*2 Anglers Per Boat = $ 350.00 Per Person
3 Anglers Per Boat = $ 275.00 Per Person
4 Anglers Per Boat = $ 250.00 Per Person
Weekend Package: Friday - Sunday*

*2 Anglers Per Boat = $ 700.00 Per Person
3 Anglers Per Boat = $ 550.00 Per Person
4 Anglers Per Boat = $ 500.00 Per Person
Arrive Friday Evening and enjoy.....*

_2 Nights Stay At The Lodge with Meals
2 Full Days of Fishing (or elect a half day on Sunday)_

*Castaway Lodge 2018 Special Includes:*

_Fully Guided wade or boat fishing
All tackle furnished or bring your faves
Artificial Lures & instruction from veteran local guides
Professional fish cleaning & packaging w/overnight storage
Full amenities, Bayou Front Party Pavilions, Horseshoes, Fireplace
Private Lodging and Accommodations
Wendi's Famous Coastal Roadhouse Cuisine
Hot Breakfast with Continental variety & boat lunches_

*Limitations:*
â€¢ _Bait, taxes & gratuities are not included.
â€¢ Bait available on request.
â€¢ Deadline for booking is January 31st._


----------

